# Favorite iPad/tablet apps



## JarrattProp (May 25, 2011)

houzz is a very good design idea app


----------



## modularman (Aug 28, 2011)

*Online time sheets - daily report*

I'm looking for an on-line daily report (hours, subs, materials). Currently we use paper with individual time cards. I'd like to upgrade system. Any ideas?

BTW I have a Samsung Tab that I use to access this site.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Over on the IPad Forum I have a good list of apps for builders and architects;

http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-apps/16536-ipad-apps-interior-designers-builders-architects.html

Some posters have a few lists with neat looking apps I have yet to try out.

Does anyone have a good daily time sheet app suggestion?

JW


----------



## insink71 (Sep 3, 2011)

Check out http://www.contractortalk.com/f17/android-tablet-go-project-management-103972/ . First column are my favorites: Google docs, Project Schedule free, Autocad WS... all I need even for a larger job. Android powered though... sorry fruit fans.


----------

